# Rain!!!!!!!! :d



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Is anyone else excited that we are finally getting a lot of rain and will get the rivers back up? With as much rain as we got it should get the oxygen levels up and the fishing should be good again. I might head out tonight for some flatheads, if anyone wants to go let me kno


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Yep im pretty excited about the rain, i cant wait to get out there and fish when I get the time.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

hey man i would love to go. i know a good spot on the GMR. let me know.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

right now i know its just my girlfriend and i, i dont think warden will let steve out lol


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

well let me know if you change your mind.


----------



## LilLady36 (Aug 13, 2007)

Im going Im going!!!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i dont know the channel cats should be biting but do you have any luck with flatties in muddy water when the rivers are rising ???


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

GLORY GLORY HALLELUIAH!! RAIIIIIIN! havent seen this much rain since the end of april!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> GLORY GLORY HALLELUIAH!! RAIIIIIIN! havent seen this much rain since the end of april!


Dink you gonna come out tonight?? we havent fished together in forever


----------



## Ohiodanl (Aug 1, 2007)

this rain will do wonders for fishing i took a couple channels this morning in the stillwater jigging soft craws. You could of went nate if you werent still at jens


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohiodanl said:


> this rain will do wonders for fishing i took a couple channels this morning in the stillwater jigging soft craws. You could of went nate if you werent still at jens


hey we were still sleeping, its not my fault i wasnt up at 5am


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

i went out with the girlfriend last night to do some fishing, but the with the rain the bugs were so bad that we couldnt stay out long. But we did see something interesting, there were 4 ducks swimming around the bank, we watched a huge splash then there was only 3 ducks. As we sat there we watched feathers float down stream. Jen looked at me and said," I dont think that duck is coming back...." lol  Whats your guess flathead or snapping turtle???


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

The rain is a beautiful thing Nate. Wife will be scrap booking here Friday!!!! You know what that means!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

pendog66 said:


> Whats your guess flathead or snapping turtle???



Neither..... it was a Crappie!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Neither..... it was a Crappie!


I heard about those hybrid duck eating crappie on the discovery channel. crazy that we have them here...lol


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I am REALY EXCITED about the rain!!!Nothing is going to stop me from going out this weekendMy biggest ever came this time of year in flooded conditions.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Fished last night for about 2 hours. We had 3 blues a 7, 14.5 & a 36.5. All on fresh skippies. Good Luck!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Abu65 said:


> Fished last night for about 2 hours. We had 3 blues a 7, 14.5 & a 36.5. All on fresh skippies. Good Luck!!


congrats on the nice night steve and i will be out friday night.


(I am REALY EXCITED about the rain!!!Nothing is going to stop me from going out this weekendMy biggest ever came this time of year in flooded conditions)



i agree truck my 42 last year came in flood waters. And good luck to Doc this weekend


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I will be with Nate hopefully. and It will be one heck of a night.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> I will be with Nate hopefully. and It will be one heck of a night.


yeah i should be able to come, hopefully its a good night. But we are going to beat up that lake tomorrow morning so you better be ready Steven


----------

